# What is better fluval stratum or potting soil (nutrient quality wise)?



## nothreat33 (Aug 5, 2019)

Looking for substrate with the most nutrients


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

How funny - I've just made a post about trying to decide between these two as well! Will be interesting to see the answers.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I switched from Fluval Stratum to capped soil in my nano tank and couldn’t be happier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

nothreat33 said:


> Looking for substrate with the most nutrients


Plants and Shrimp => Fluval Stratum. Minimum impact on setup, so very less algae issues to deal with. It holds shape for long. I am running for 1.5+ years and this has not disintegrated. No experience with potting soil though.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I have tried both and I prefer potting soil.


----------



## shaonrahman (Jan 10, 2019)

Issue with potting soil, you have to cap it. Its messy. Its hard to move plants. Specially heavy root feeding plants. So its best to plant them and then dont move them at all. 
Benefit with potting soil, its cheap. It is a great choice if you want to use Walstad Method. I have been using it over a year and couldnt be happier.

Although I do not have any direct experience with fluval stratum but I hear that its great. You can move around your plants all you want. But its pretty expensive. Specially, comparing with potting soil.


----------

